# Duncan Jazz in the neck, and Duncan '59 in the bridge... good combo?



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

Considering putting a Seymour Duncan Jazz in the neck and a Seymour Duncan '59 in the bridge of my Godin LG Hmb, as both are some of the highest reviewed 'Vintage' or 'Progressive' Duncans. Not looking for really high gain.

What do you guys think of this match? I mean will there be any volume difference when switching between them?

Or would going with the tried and true JB in the bridge and Jazz in the neck combo be better? I'm not looking to nail any certain tone here, just looking to trying something besides the stock pickups which sound kind of blah. Though I won't be playing anything super high gain (no metal, hardcore, etc). Just looking to put some character into my guitar's tone.

Also with the '59 do I get the normal version or the 4 conductor version? (musiciansfriend lists them separate)

Have any opinions on these pickups in general?

Thanks


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Both of the combinations you have suggested are classic, great sounding choices. Just to add to your confusion, the 59' in the neck and JB in the rear also is very good.
Both the Jazz and the 59' are clear transparent pickups. The JB pickup is hotter and has more midrange than the 59'. Although it cleans up well too. The real difference comes with your volume control above 8. The JB thickens up above that number.
The 4 conductor wire means you can split the coils and get single coil tones out of the pickups. That would be your choice to get one or the other.

All the pickups you are considering are high quality, rich and musical. Just up to your taste. The only way you can really know if they work for you...is to jump in and try them.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thats exactly the same combo as in my Godin LG Signature, which comes stock with the Jazz, but a Custom Custom, in the bridge position. I like the combo tone-wise, but the jazz overpowers the guitar to my ear. Kills in the bridge tho.

CT.


----------



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

The Jazz overpowers in the bridge? How do you mean? Too much treble? If you feel it's too shrill then perhaps I will skip it.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

No, the Jazz is in the neck, but it is louder than the '59, and muddy. I did a cap mod to the volume control to stop the muddys when you roll the volume down, and that helped a lot, but if the vol is full, the neck is muddy.

CT.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> No, the Jazz is in the neck, but it is louder than the '59, and muddy. I did a cap mod to the volume control to stop the muddys when you roll the volume down, and that helped a lot, but if the vol is full, the neck is muddy.
> 
> CT.


I totally agree with your take on the Jazz. Used to have one in an Ibanez with a JB bridge.....ended up switching the JB to a Custom 5 and was much happier.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW......well different strokes.....
I have had a Jazz in the neck of a PRS Standard 24 and it was clear as a humbucker can get. All the way up the volume control too. I also took out the treble bleed cap that is across the vol control in a PRS so it was more "normal" than PRS' usually are.
I used one in a SG Standard too and it was definitely clearer and cleaner (along with having more character) than the 57' Classics that came with the guitar.
As for the 59' pickups, they are a real "go to" pickup for me in the neck position. I love the character they have. They can sound clear almost single coilish then, as you turn them up they warm up and have that classic warm PAF type sound. When they are up full they are not muddy at all. Of course it totally depends on your relationship with your amp and how set it up. I mean you can make a Strat neck pickup sound muddy too if you try.
I also like this pickup in the bridge position. Works for me. :smile:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I have never noticed the Jazz in the neck of my Godin being muddy either. I had one in the neck of a les paul too and never found it muddy, and I usually have the volume on them fairly loud.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

apparently the 59 is muddier in the neck then the jazz.

I am probably going to end up going Custom A5-7 and Jazz-7 for my C7 blackjack.

if your neck pickup overpowers, raise and lower pickups until they match.

both the original combos mentioned seem pretty good


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Both of the combinations you have suggested are classic, great sounding choices. Just to add to your confusion, the 59' in the neck and JB in the rear also is very good.
> Both the Jazz and the 59' are clear transparent pickups. The JB pickup is hotter and has more midrange than the 59'. Although it cleans up well too. The real difference comes with your volume control above 8. The JB thickens up above that number.
> The 4 conductor wire means you can split the coils and get single coil tones out of the pickups. That would be your choice to get one or the other.
> 
> All the pickups you are considering are high quality, rich and musical. Just up to your taste. The only way you can really know if they work for you...is to jump in and try them.


This is the setup I went for in my home-made guitar, with two volumes and a series/parallel blend control (took a while to figure THAT one out!) for each instead of tone controls. Great pickups, and I liked the JB enough to buy another one and put it in the bridge position on my Les Paul.
-Mikey


----------

